# Gigabyte motherboard shows "no signal" on monitor



## ArticFox (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys, my first post here.
So this is my problem, I have the following components:
Mobo: Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P MicroATX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Single Module 4GB
PSU: Cooler Master 500W
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition
Graphics: Radeon HD 7750 2GB

Dunno if i'm missing something, let me know.
So here's the deal, I finished building my PC today, I felt really excited, everything was in place, CPU Cooler, Motherboard in place, Graphics Card, drives, everything was nice and tidy in there. I connect just to see if it is working, fans spinning and all that, and a blue light ignited my eyes as the fans turned on, a cool breeze flowed through my hands and my happiness was palpable.
So I searched like crazy for a AVG RGB whatever cable to connect to a monitor (which in this case is my tv), since I didn't take into account that, I found one and connected my pc to my tv, and, dear god, no signal crossed my TV screen while manly tears flowed through my frowned face.
I did the following things after that:
Connected an HDMI to the graphics card
Connected the DVI to VGA adapter to the graphics card and tried that way
Took out the Graphics card
Took out the ram and put it back in

Nothing seemed to work, also, the speaker made no beeping sound when turned on.
Any more details that might help you help me, ask away.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
NOTE: A mobo speaker is required.
Remove the GPU and try the Onboard Graphics. Your PSU is low quality but it should at least power on the 7750.
Do you have a PC Monitor to test with?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would also suggest removing the components from the case and bench testing to rule out a short.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html

What AMD Phenom II X4 are you using?


----------

